# Fire fighting jobs



## alexfire983 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi everyone, my very first post!! 

I’ve been having a little look for figh fighting jobs in the Middle East. I look on myself as being well qualified, serving 16 years and also a qualified instructor in many subjects and also a crew commander. 

I guess this is a post to see if anyone on here has, or currenty is a serving fire fighter in the Middle East, to find out some information and maybe even tips of finding a job. And is it worth it?! 

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Not sure expats can serve as firefighters. Only for the oil and gas companies.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Most of the FF UK blokes i know worked for Emaar and on the world project
I think most of those roles were eventually Emiratised. Some work in HSE but have all the HSE qualifications and as Chocoholic said oil and gas may be an avenue to explore however i work extensively in oil and gas and have never seen any ex Western firefighters employed with oil and gas, most are ex Armed forces. Have a look on linked in for firefighters who work her and maybe contact them for advice


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Not sure expats can serve as firefighters. Only for the oil and gas companies.


Not as firefighters for Civil Defence, most probably, but they can work, usually in some special fields, like O&G and others. A guy I know works as a FF squad leader (probably got the title wrong) at a military airport (IIRC). Haven't seen him for a year though, can't help OP much.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

alexfire983 said:


> Hi everyone, my very first post!!
> 
> I’ve been having a little look for figh fighting jobs in the Middle East. I look on myself as being well qualified, serving 16 years and also a qualified instructor in many subjects and also a crew commander.
> 
> ...


Cant really help with being a fire fighter but ...... 

Have a look at https://www.emiratesfire.ae/join-us/

They are currently recruiting some positions.

Dubai and Abu Dhabi airport used to have some senior positions filled by western expats, they heavily recruited experienced airport fire fighters from the UK at one time not sure if that’s in your scope or what the current policy is. 

As others have mentioned I’m not sure you can apply to the civil defense fire service here as a westerner. 

Worth getting on Linkedin and networking as it looks like there are one or two positions in O&G being recruited now, whether they pay what you want us another matter


----------



## SylvanaR (Mar 13, 2018)

alexfire983 said:


> Hi everyone, my very first post!!
> 
> I’ve been having a little look for figh fighting jobs in the Middle East. I look on myself as being well qualified, serving 16 years and also a qualified instructor in many subjects and also a crew commander.
> 
> ...


Hi there

Wondering how you got on with your research for fire fighting jobs in UAE? My husband was looking into this last year but found it really hard to find any info at all!


----------

